# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  حقوق الأنسان000نكتة أضحكتني!

## بين الجدي وسهيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندما وضع مايسمى بحقوق الأنسان سعدنا وفرحنا وتأملنا به خير ليعيد لنا حقوقنا المسلوبة
وعند اللجوء له يرسل أستفسار للجهة المشتكى منها0
أقول لو سموه (عقوق إنسان) دون منفعتهم يفكونا من ضرهم فكل مسؤول أشتكيتة لهم يبدأ يترصد
لك فما أستفدنا غير عدائية المسؤولين لنا0ويا قلب لاتحزن0

----------


## ranking3

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عندما وضع مايسمى بحقوق الأنسان سعدنا وفرحنا وتأملنا به خير ليعيد لنا حقوقنا المسلوبة
> وعند اللجوء له يرسل أستفسار للجهة المشتكى منها0
> أقول لو سموه (عقوق إنسان) دون منفعتهم يفكونا من ضرهم فكل مسؤول أشتكيتة لهم يبدأ يترصد
> لك فما أستفدنا غير عدائية المسؤولين لنا0ويا قلب لاتحزن0



معك حق ربنا يرحمنا

----------

